# Transylvanian Cave Cheese from ALDI



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

I am a very savvy and frugal shopper. I stick to my list. But once in a while something is so appealing I will go ahead and give it a try. 

This marketing idea is brilliant and fun. A picture of a bat on the cover no less! And the cheese taste good! Really excellent. 

https://www.aldi.us/en/weekly-speci...p/happy-farms-preferred-transylvanian-cheese/


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

trulytricia said:


> I am a very savvy and frugal shopper. I stick to my list. But once in a while something is so appealing I will go ahead and give it a try.
> 
> This marketing idea is brilliant and fun. A picture of a bat on the cover no less! And the cheese taste good! Really excellent.
> 
> https://www.aldi.us/en/weekly-speci...p/happy-farms-preferred-transylvanian-cheese/


I wish we had an Aldi's.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

I bet it doesn't have garlic in it :teehee:


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Cheeses are my favorite thing from Aldi. Lots of interesting choices and cheap compared to other stores' cheeses


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Declan said:


> Cheeses are my favorite thing from Aldi. Lots of interesting choices and cheap compared to other stores' cheeses


Aldi fresh mozzarella is awesome. Their feta and goat cheeses are very good as well.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Because of where we live we have access to awesome local produced cheese. But I confess, those packages of unusual cheeses at ALDI's are a real special treat.

I liked the white cheddar from Ireland but haven't seen it lately. I've had white cheddar from Vermont but no just was not as good.


----------



## Targe (Sep 14, 2014)

Yep, love Aldi! They have some of the best frozen bachelor chow around.

Also, good prices on Maple Syrup, especially the 12.5 oz bottle that just came out.

:thumb:


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

trulytricia said:


> Because of where we live we have access to awesome local produced cheese. But I confess, those packages of unusual cheeses at ALDI's are a real special treat.
> 
> I liked the white cheddar from Ireland but haven't seen it lately. I've had white cheddar from Vermont but no just was not as good.


I'll keep an out out at mine later this week. Those usually are seasonal in the fall/winter months.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I found 3 different varieties of dog treats that were made in Ireland at Aldi last week. The favorite (by far) are the sausage ones.


----------

